# can i grow plants in sand?



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

i really like the look of sand..was gonna use play sand or w/e i can get from home depot. i have medium lighting, ei dosing schedule and pressurized co2. will i be able to grow most medium light plants with this setup without root tabs. how much would putting somethign like ecocomplete or flourite under the sand help?


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

The short answer is you could definitely grow plants in play sand. People do it all the time. And if you're looking to put something under the sand, why not go with mineralized top soil? Substrates like Eco-Complete don't have any nutrients, just a high CEC. Plus the soil would be cheap to free.


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

it just seems like so much work to mineralize it. looks liek it will take a couple weeks...maybe sand with root tabs under heavy root feeders?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Dr. Acula said:


> The short answer is you could definitely grow plants in play sand. People do it all the time. And if you're looking to put something under the sand, why not go with mineralized top soil? Substrates like Eco-Complete don't have any nutrients, just a high CEC. Plus the soil would be cheap to free.


 

If indeed Eco- complete contained no nutrients, then the numbers of people joining in the class action lawsuit would be staggering.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Sand works pretty decent IMO and holds plants well. I would suggest getting pool filter sand though. It's way cleaner, smoother and honestly just looks better than the usual playsand.

Roots tabs will help for sure.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

jinx© said:


> Sand works pretty decent IMO and holds plants well. I would suggest getting pool filter sand though. It's way cleaner, smoother and honestly just looks better than the usual playsand.
> 
> Roots tabs will help for sure.


Pool filter sand is definitely the best to use because of the grain size. As long as you dose the water column you don't need to do anything to the sand to get plants to grow.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

You still may want to use root tabs for heavy root feeders. Like Swords and Crypts. I would get some Malaysian Trumpet Snails too to keep the sand aerated.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

roadmaster said:


> If indeed Eco- complete contained no nutrients, then the numbers of people joining in the class action lawsuit would be staggering.


When we say "nutrients" we are referring to the macro elements, nitrogen, potassium and phosphorous. Carib Sea doesn't even claim that Eco Complete contains those elements in significant amounts. The "black water" liquid in Eco Complete is, as far as I can see, aimed at supplying some of the bacteria needed to start the nitrogen cycle. Plus, the basic material contains some iron, one of the micro elements. It is a nice looking, near black substrate, that has been shown to be good for planted tanks. But, it is nothing like ADA Aquasoil, as far as containing significant plant nutrients is concerned. This is just my opinion, of course.

From their website:
"(Units = ppm)
Iron 41625, Magnesium 23116, Calcium 33066, Potassium 5296, Zinc 78, Sulphur 361, Manganese 976, Sodium 12911, Aluminium 43152, Silicon 4499, Chromium 50, Cobalt 33, Barium 337, Strontium 278, Nickel 33, Titanium 4487, Vanadium 239, Lithium 8, Boron 2, Cadmium 2. Plus others."

"Nitrate free"

Any mineral rock will contain a mix of many, if not most of those elements, but that doesn't mean those elements are readily available to the plants. Plants get their nutrients in the form of ions, not atoms locked up in a crystal.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

That makes me wonder if the black sand I bought from Petsmart is the same as eco-complete. Its by Carib Sea, but it was called something else. Looks the same.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Use Pool filter sand. See the crypt journal in my sig for reasons why NOT to use playsand.... it goes anaerobic wicked easy...


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

i thought a little anaerobic was good cuz it breaks down nitrates...the niterbacter bacteria or w/e

in any case i like pool filter sand better so no worries. i was just gonna put some root medic tabs around the back half(do carpeting plants need root tabs too) im still gonna ei dose and pressureized co2


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Anaerobic spots in substrate cause hydrogen sulfide gas and poison fish, among smelling like rotten eggs and being ugly(look at pics half way down my journal).

In planted tanks we don't worry about nitrates getting high very often.... plants eat them up faster than we can put them in,.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> When we say "nutrients" we are referring to the macro elements, nitrogen, potassium and phosphorous. Carib Sea doesn't even claim that Eco Complete contains those elements in significant amounts. The "black water" liquid in Eco Complete is, as far as I can see, aimed at supplying some of the bacteria needed to start the nitrogen cycle. Plus, the basic material contains some iron, one of the micro elements. It is a nice looking, near black substrate, that has been shown to be good for planted tanks. But, it is nothing like ADA Aquasoil, as far as containing significant plant nutrients is concerned. This is just my opinion, of course.
> 
> From their website:
> "(Units = ppm)
> ...


 
To be fair,, I shall give the ADA aquasoil a chance in the second tank I intend to set up.
I wish I had kept one of the bags from Eco -complete for the total list of ingredients was much more extensive than what is available from nearly all sites I have visited in an effort to find gauranteed analyisis (SP).
Still confused as to why so many claim to be able to produce ,or why they would want to,, similar results of Eco Complete with other less expensive ingredients if product could not benefit plants.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

After further review,, it appears that the primary concern for me should be... to what degree will the Eco- Complete be of benefit on it's own. 
Have sourced a product that I hope will enhance the Eco Complete.

Green Leaf Aquariums product.. N-P-K and Plantex CSM+B
Considering that my tank is low tech non CO2, I would welcome thoughts on possible benefits of using afore mentioned along with the Eco Complete for long term results. Hope Y'all aint mad at me.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

This is a common misconception about more mainstream products like Eco-complete and fertilizers like Seachem Flourish (more later).

Most LFS sell these products not based on the type of hi-tech, hi-light tanks you see discussed here, but rather to a typical aquarist that has ‘some plants in their fish tank’ as opposed to ‘some fish in their plant tank.’

If you have low light and a decent fish load you might not have to dose the water column with anything since growth is slow and the plants requirements are less. The fish and fish food might provide enough N and P (Macros) for the plants and the Eco will provide the ‘mineral nutrients’ or lets just say Micros. It’s not black and white and every tank is somewhat different. 

Many products like these and Seachem Flourish is the best example. Many LFS only carry this product of the Seachem line and they sell it to customers as the only fertilizer they need. But in reality it is only providing micro fertilization, so if the customer is running high light, co2, etc it would fall short by not providing any additional macro fertilization that would be needed under those conditions.


----------



## jwalls1082 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nue said:


> That makes me wonder if the black sand I bought from Petsmart is the same as eco-complete. Its by Carib Sea, but it was called something else. Looks the same.


Would this be the super naturals sand? I have seen this locally at Petsmart stores and hadn't heard much about it, so I didn't bother with it.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> This is a common misconception about more mainstream products like Eco-complete and fertilizers like Seachem Flourish (more later).
> 
> Most LFS sell these products not based on the type of hi-tech, hi-light tanks you see discussed here, but rather to a typical aquarist that has ‘some plants in their fish tank’ as opposed to ‘some fish in their plant tank.’
> 
> ...


 
Clearly I can understand where High lighting,and CO2 injection would precipitate the need for non limiting nutrients. 
I'm hopeful that fish food and increased fish load will provide as you have suggested might be possible.
Plants are basic swords,crypts,anubia.Java Fern,wisteria, and leopard vals. Thus far they are thriving but it has only been four weeks.
I shall keep observing ,reading, and learning.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

jwalls1082 said:


> Would this be the super naturals sand? I have seen this locally at Petsmart stores and hadn't heard much about it, so I didn't bother with it.


Ya I think thats what its called. I bought it a while ago. Same price as eco-complete, but I bought it on a impulse.


----------



## jwalls1082 (Jul 14, 2010)

Send me a pm and let me know how it works for you! I'm very curious


----------

